
Show HN: Get IP Geolocation Data with Confidence - kevinjyc
https://smartip.io
======
kevinjyc
SmartIP.io is the IP Geolocation API which allows for fast lookup, consistent
response time worldwide and extremely detailed JSON response.

I tried my best to define a pricing structure which would suit as many
customer segments as possible.

What you guys think?

~~~
devhwrng
This is your fourth (fifth? sixth?) Show HN for this product. I doubt opinions
have changed.

~~~
kevinjyc
We pushed major upgrades to our infrastructure, that's why I created a new
submission.

Would be nice to know your opinion to our product..

